# 01 audi s4 tiptronic was fine now wont start



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

was fine. i parked it .. wont start .i get a single click at the sensors at the top of the throttle body.. any clues?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: 01 audi s4 tiptronic was fine now wont start (markthreevrsix)*

is it maybe not all the way in " *P* "
turn the key to the acc position & see if the indicator says it's in park


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Need more info....dude.
Did you do any other troubleshooting? 
Battery is my guess, not enough amps left, how old is it ?
19 more guesses to go.


----------

